# Chicago area gamer looking for a good group



## William Ronald

After some 21 years in one version or another of the same gaming group, I find myself looking for a new group.  My old group finally disbanded in September, and I have been taking a sabbatical. 

What am I looking for in a group?  I enjoy role playing -- from character interaction to diplomacy and politics, problem solving, and combat.  I enjoy good dungeon crawls, but believe that I have the most fun in campaigns with a mixture of role playing and action.  I have played games at different character levels, and believe that the most important aspect of a campaign is that everyone is having fun.  I think one can be a mature gamer, and still have the sense of fun and wonder that first attracted me to the hobby.

What do I believe makes a group and a campaign enjoyable? I think each player and PC should have a chance to shine, every now and then.  Different characters, of course, may well shine in different ways.  I also tend to enjoy mental challenges, role playing, and a chance to have my characters be heroic and may a difference -- even if it is only in a small way.

What can I offer a group? I am considered a good strategist and role player.  I also have DMed, and been active in helping to create and sustain a campaign.  I have been playing RPGs since September of 1980.  There are some players on the boards who have played in some of the events I have run at EN World Chicago Gamedays.  I believe everyone in the games I ran generally had a good time.  I am generally considered a good role player who tries hard to work with his fellow players and DM.

I live in Summit, a few miles from Chicago's Midway Airport.  I don't have a problem with some travel for a game.  I will be at the EN World Chicago Gameday on February 28th.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion

No one's gonna want to play with a guy that roleplays very well, is friendly, is a fine DM, and has some truly rat-bastardly DMing suggestions.

This WR guy... what a jerk... 

Best of luck in your search for players, my friend.  Chicago gamers: this man is for you!


----------



## Remus Lupin

Hey there,

You may have a group by the time I move there, but I will be arriving in Chicago by the beginning of August to take a new job. I'd be interested in starting up or joining a group once I get there. If you're interested, drop me a line.


----------



## johnybwolf

My name is johny and i have only been plying on and off sense 1994. I am a newer person to dm but have been player on and off.  I know that I as a dm have nothing to offer you, but the games I have ran have been fun, intriguing, and very hard. I am sometimes loose on rules but the hard gamers i have been running have always been nice to me aand help me to be better. I run ghost walk in forgotten realms with a little bit of homebrew east of spine of the world. live in frankfort and like to game with older people. Had some teens wreck my apartment. if at all intersted write back, if not thanks anyways. johnyb


----------



## William Ronald

I am likely going to talk to a few people at the EN World Chicago Gameday and over the next few weeks.  I have to say that I am pleasantly surprised at the response that I have been getting from my fellow EN Worlders.  I am going to have to figure out what I want to do, so I am in no rush.

Johny, welcome to the boards!  I noticed that you are new, and I would suggest attending the Game Day this Saturday.  It is a GREAT way to meet new gamers, and Games Plus is a wonderful shop.  Indeed, I would argue it might qualify as an iconic gaming shop!


----------



## Pbartender

Hey William!

You may or may not remember me, we had met once or twice at the Chicago Game Days, though my work schedule has prevented me from attending for the last year.

Anyway, due to player attrition, we've got a shortage of players in our games, and could really use another player, if you'd care to join...  And you sound like you play with the almost the exact same style that we normally game with.

We play way out in Batavia, if that's not too far a drive for you, once a week on Sunday evenings, usually from about 5:30pm until about 9:30pm.  We do have a dog, in case you're allergic, and a pair of young children who are sometimes noisy and pesky.

Due to my rotating shift schedule, I myself cannot play every weekend.  So instead we have two regular games...  A D&D game that I DM on the 3 weekends out of 5 that I can be there, and a Spycraft game that my wife GMs on the 2 weekends out of 5 that I can't.  You are welcome to join one, the other, or both, if you wish.

Aside from D&D and Spycraft, we've also been known to play Star Wars, D20 Modern and Green Ronin's Skull & Bones.

If you have any questions, drop me an email at MWDomeier@hotmail.com.  Make certain it's got "D&D" in the title, or else it might get thrown out with the Junk Mail.


----------



## J Lloyd

*Players on the southwest side*

William, and others,

I have recently moved to Orland Park and have not had a personal group in which to play for some time! It would be nice to DM a group (I am an avid DM, but I can't seem to handle being a player for too long). If anyone within the area would like to get together regularly, I would fancy beginning a d20 game.


----------



## Pbartender

J Lloyd said:
			
		

> William, and others,
> 
> I have recently moved to Orland Park and have not had a personal group in which to play for some time! It would be nice to DM a group (I am an avid DM, but I can't seem to handle being a player for too long). If anyone within the area would like to get together regularly, I would fancy beginning a d20 game.




We'd love to have you...  but Orland Park is an awfully long way away.


----------



## William Ronald

Pbartender,

Check your e-mail.  I sent you a message. 

J Lloyd and johnybwolf:

Although Orland Park and Frankfort are far from Batavia, these two towns are very close to each other.  While I am not sure of what I am doing yet, the two of you should get in touch. 

Hmm, maybe I can use this thread to not just help myself but help others by matching gamers up with each other.

"Matchmaker, matchmaker, make me a match,
find me a find, catch me a catch..."


----------



## Creamsteak

Looking good for you WR. Glad to see things coming together.


----------



## Jack Haggerty

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Pbartender,
> 
> Check your e-mail.  I sent you a message.




Got it.

We'll talk more over email.

_EDIT: Oops...  Forgot to log out of my PbP ID  ...   It is me, Pbartender._


----------



## dpico

I live on the southwest side of Chicago.  Currently in Evergreen Park.  I would love the opportunity to jon a group in my area.  If interestested please let me know.

David


----------



## sithramir

All Chicagonites!

   I'm moving to the Chicago area and would love to get into a good gaming group or to even form a group. I've been DMing for 10 years but really would prefer to be a player.

   I enjoy a mixture of role playing and action as well and would love to chat with some people to get something set up before I come.

   I"m moving to somewhere relatively near downtown (but will have a car) in June. I'll subscribe to this but please contact me vie email, cell, aol, etc. 

Cell: 814 571 5180
Email: Nxm205@psu.edu
AOL: Sithramir

Thanks!


----------



## William Ronald

First, I would like to thank everyone who replied to me.  I am pleased with the responses I received from everyone.  It seems Chicago has no shortage of good gamers.

I am going to be joining Mark's group at GamesPlus, and play every other week.  However, I am interested in setting up a group of my own and a homebrew down the road in a few months.   (I have a few ideas, and a fair amount of work to do.)

It seems a fair number of us are looking for players and groups in the Chicago area? Would an EN World Gamer-DM Meetup day be a good idea?


----------



## Enforcer

As I've mentioned in my own "Gamer seeking Gamers" thread (in my sig), I too live in Chicago (downtown, not suburbs) and am seeking a group. I have no car, and thus am confined to public transportation or the generosity of group members. While Orland Park and Batavia are too far to be reasonable, the CTA actually does connect to at least one location in Summit that I could find (63rd and Harlem). It'd probably take me about an hour or so door to door, but I can live with that if the game is on a weekend.


----------



## William Ronald

Enforcer,

I can give you much better directions.(Personally, I would take the Orange Line to either the Pulaski or Midway stops.  At Pulaski, take the 62 Archer to Harlem Avenue.  At Midway, take the northbound Cicero bus to Archer and then the 62 Archer bus to Harlem.  EN World -- *the * site for public transportation advice.   )  However, I am still working on firming up a campaign setting.  This will likely take a few months.  However, Games Plus is accessible via the Metra line from downtown.  (It is right across from the Mount Prospect stop.)


----------



## zaxaryon

So many more Chicago area gamers.  Looks like I moved to the right city!

I live about 15 min from Games Plus (great store!) and actually just started playing there every Tues. night with one group.  I'm also in another group that plays every other weekend (rotating through various suburban locations) that I met through DnD meetup.

If anyone is interested, there are Meetups tomorrow at 4pm.  I'll be at the NorthSuburbanChicago one at Borders in Gurnee (about a 30 min drive north from Games Plus on 294), but there are others (one in the city).   Generally this is just a way for gamers to meet other gamers, hook up with existing groups, and form new groups (as we did in Jan).

I'm always interested in meeting new gamers and our "Meetup" group seems very open to adding new players.  So if anyone wants to swing by Borders in Gurnee tomorrow at 4pm we should have a nice size group there.

On another note to William Ronald and/or Mark, when are you guys playing on Sundays at Games Plus?  I could stop by and introduce myself sometime...


----------



## William Ronald

Hi, Zaxaryon:

Mark and I should be there from noon to early evening on Sundays.  (I will be there every other Sunday.)

I am glad to see that people are trying to help each other find good gamers. Zaxaryon, if you see this before the meet-up, can you post the other locations for people on the boards.

Hmm, maybe it might be good to have a D&D meetup thread in this forum where people could update where to meet gamers in different towns?  After all, many of us are in the same boat -- let's just hope it's not the Titanic, the Marie Celeste, or the Flying Dutchman!


----------



## omokage

just chiming in as another Chicago gamer. I'll be in Mark's game starting a week from tomorrow (Sunday), and I don't have much time for another one, unless it takes place at lunch time on weekdays downtown.


----------



## Mark

I have some spots available for a new campaign game beginning on the 21st and running every two weeks.  More details here, please - 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=79754


----------



## sithramir

Save me a seat for when I get there in June!

Know any good apartments halfway between downtown and Evanston?


----------



## Mark

sithramir said:
			
		

> Save me a seat for when I get there in June!




We'll see. IIRC, you were supposed to be coming into town about a year ago, weren't you? 



			
				sithramir said:
			
		

> Know any good apartments halfway between downtown and Evanston?




I'm sure I can help show you around, if you like, once you are coming into town.  Barring that, your best bet for apartment hunting if you don't want to use an agency is to pick up a Chicago Reader (they also have an online site).


----------



## Axegrrl

Is anyone still looking for players?

I'm looking for a game somewhere near the southwest suburbs. I'm looking for more role-playing than combat.  I have irregularly scheduled committments Sunday through Tuesday, so I'd prefer a game somewhere in the Wednesday-Saturday range. 

I have some d20/3.5 knowledge and experience.  I think I've lost count of how many years I've been gaming.


----------



## William Ronald

Hi, Axegrrl:

I am planning on running something in a few months, but I need to flesh out some of my ideas for a homebrew.  I am leaning towards running something on a Saturday or Sunday, twice a month at Games Plus.  (I am currently active in one of Mark's games.)

In the interim, can someone help Axegrrl find a group.


----------



## slingbld

Will, 
Quite a little operation ya gots here!

Good to see people connecting in the Chicago area. 

I play out of Woodridge (next to Naperville & Bolingbrook). 
I was looking but I believe we just filled our slots. I'm deffinitely gonna sub to this post so I know where to turn to for new gamers if the need arises.

Keep up the great er non-work Will!!

Slingbld~


----------



## Cochise

*Greetings All...*

Ooops.

I was unaware of such an established Chicago area thread.  I would've just posted my player search here and not made a new thread.   I'll just paste my message below:

Chicago Based Realms Campaign Needs Players! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi everyone.

I need a couple of reliable players for a Forgotten Realms Campaign based in the Silver Marches. The group has been playing for quite some time, but bad luck and conflicting schedules have severely cut our numbers.

Who we are: Adults. I try to balance the game between simple dungeon crawls and complex intrigue to keep everyone happy. Players are currently about fourth or fifth level.

What I'm looking for: Adults. Must be able to play on Sunday afternoons. This is really important! I also would like to avoid rules lawyers and power gamers. I don't want to insult anyone, but we've had bad experiences with both.

As far as geography goes, I live on the north side of Chicago, right on the border of Evanston.


----------



## sithramir

Cochise said:
			
		

> Ooops.
> 
> I was unaware of such an established Chicago area thread.  I would've just posted my player search here and not made a new thread.   I'll just paste my message below:
> 
> Chicago Based Realms Campaign Needs Players!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> I need a couple of reliable players for a Forgotten Realms Campaign based in the Silver Marches. The group has been playing for quite some time, but bad luck and conflicting schedules have severely cut our numbers.
> 
> Who we are: Adults. I try to balance the game between simple dungeon crawls and complex intrigue to keep everyone happy. Players are currently about fourth or fifth level.
> 
> What I'm looking for: Adults. Must be able to play on Sunday afternoons. This is really important! I also would like to avoid rules lawyers and power gamers. I don't want to insult anyone, but we've had bad experiences with both.
> 
> As far as geography goes, I live on the north side of Chicago, right on the border of Evanston.




I just took a job in Evanston and am moving to nearby in June. I'm interested in finding some games. Unfortunately I love to role play but i'm definitely still a power gamer. I can't help but make powerful characters as thats what I would be in any fantasy world. I could make a weaker character but making an effort to do so would be a waste.

I stick to a specific role playing idea for each character but still make the character the best he can be. I like to play him smart as well (i'd play him dumb if low Int but I don't like those types of characters because it takes away from role playing).

Assuming I filled that slot i'd be reliable but you seem to be looking for something I cannot completely become. I'd be interested other that and the possibility that I may also be joining Williams game if he starts it on Sunday?

If you wanted to make contact you can email or aol me. 
AOL: Sithramir
Email: nxm205@psu.edu


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion

WR-I think I've spoken with Mark and might try to hop into his game and join ya when I'm in town this summer (last day of school is sometime around May 12th methinks), but we'll see what works out.

slingbld--woodridge, eh?  That ain't too far from bolingbrook at all... I'm down at school until the middle of may, but after that and for most of the summer I'll be around.  perhaps if you need an extra you can let me know 

axegrrl - if you're still looking for something in the summer, let me know.  i'm from bolingbrook and have myself a vehicle for transportation all across the southwestern suburbs.  i've never gotten to do much heavy roleplaying at the table, but would love the opportunity.


----------



## slingbld

Heya all.
Our group is currently full. Just got 2 new players in. 
However. I do plan on visiting this post often to keep my group's options open. 
And yeah, Bolingbrook is dab smack next to Woodridge 

Oh, this is also a wee "Bump" for the unofficial Chicago area meeting thread


----------



## LordVyreth

I am in two near-Chicago games.  My roomate runs one on alternate saturdays in Batavia, or at least will after we can find some players.  And I run one on the other saturdsay in Dekalb.  The latter especially is a bit of a drive for Chicagoins, I'm sure, but any suburb-dwellers or anyone able to drive for a bit are welcome to join one or both games.


----------



## JoeGKushner

Chicago is a weird little place eh? I know lots of people who play but due to the individualistic nature of the game (house rules, various campaign settings, etc...), don't play the same type of game. 

I'm resuming my FR campaign for a little while until I move out to Mt. Prospect then I'll see whats going on out there while I see how I can get into the city to play.


----------



## Pbartender

LordVyreth said:
			
		

> I am in two near-Chicago games.  My roomate runs one on alternate saturdays in Batavia, or at least will after we can find some players.




Hey, Vyreth...  Where're you at in Batavia? We live over by the corner of Walnut and Harrison.  

How often do you play?  We run a (more-or-less) weekly game, but I'm always DMing.  I wouldn't mind playing in a game.  The only problem is that I work a 5-week rotating shift (I work 2 out of every 5 weekends, for example), which can make it difficult for me to make games that are very regularly scheduled.


----------



## LordVyreth

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Hey, Vyreth...  Where're you at in Batavia? We live over by the corner of Walnut and Harrison.
> 
> How often do you play?  We run a (more-or-less) weekly game, but I'm always DMing.  I wouldn't mind playing in a game.  The only problem is that I work a 5-week rotating shift (I work 2 out of every 5 weekends, for example), which can make it difficult for me to make games that are very regularly scheduled.




Well, we play our Batavia games on Wilson Street, a few blocks east of Randall.  The Dekalb games are, well, in Dekalb.  We play starting around 5:30, usually every other saturday.  We haven't actually playe the Batavia game for a few months due to a lack of players, but the Dekalb game has only missed a couple of weeks since I switched it to a biweekly schedule about a year and a half ago.


----------



## Pbartender

LordVyreth said:
			
		

> Well, we play our Batavia games on Wilson Street, a few blocks east of Randall.  The Dekalb games are, well, in Dekalb.  We play starting around 5:30, usually every other saturday.  We haven't actually playe the Batavia game for a few months due to a lack of players, but the Dekalb game has only missed a couple of weeks since I switched it to a biweekly schedule about a year and a half ago.




Well, I can't play every week...  Like I said, I work two weekends in a row, and then have three weekends in a row off  ...but if you ever want an extra player for your Batavia game, drop me a line.  I live within easy walking distance of your place.

I always end up DMing, and don't often have a chance to actually play.


----------



## LordVyreth

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Well, I can't play every week...  Like I said, I work two weekends in a row, and then have three weekends in a row off  ...but if you ever want an extra player for your Batavia game, drop me a line.  I live within easy walking distance of your place.
> 
> I always end up DMing, and don't often have a chance to actually play.




Well, we'll probably still delay restarting the campaign until we can get at least one regular, but I'll let my roomate know that you're interested.


----------



## Axegrrl

Check your email... I've got one, possibly two people who'd head out for Batavia...


----------



## LordVyreth

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Well, I can't play every week...  Like I said, I work two weekends in a row, and then have three weekends in a row off  ...but if you ever want an extra player for your Batavia game, drop me a line.  I live within easy walking distance of your place.
> 
> I always end up DMing, and don't often have a chance to actually play.




He Pbartender, sorry it took so long to reply.  If you're still interested in an occasional game, we're thinking of playing a one-shot this Saturday in Batavia.  Email axegrrl about it; her husband will be running it if we actualy can get a group together.


----------



## Pbartender

Oi!  I just saw this today, and the email function is currently disabled, so I can't find your email addresses.  Unfortunately I'm working the midnight shift through this weekend.

But keep in touch anyway...  I might be able to get together with you guys one of these days.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

I know everyone in this thread lives closer to the city...

If anyone is interested in trekking up to the Antioch/Linderhurst area for a Friday night game, drop me an email at vyvbasterd at hotmail dot com.

Kelly


----------



## j.duehring

Hello, me and my friend are looking for some good roleplayers to form a group in Chicago.  We currently play in Ukranian Village, but are willing to travel.  We put a somewhat heavy emphasis on creating a good story.  We both have been playing for a number of years, in excess of 15.  We have played the gammut of systems available, but mainly it has been D&D and Ars Magica.  With an emphasis on Ars over the last 6 years.  Seeking a change of pace, and hoping for something more frequent (our current group is spread out from WI to Chicago and getting together even once a month is problematic) we decided to get back to D&D.  So we started up a campaign (using 3ed rules), and are now at the point where it's just not as fun as it could be, due to lack of other players.  So I come round to the begining sentence again.  We are looking to get together on Sunday's, as this is my only concrete day off, but other days/options may be available.  If anyone reading this is intrested please drop me a line: j.duehring at worldnet.att.net
thanks


----------



## thalmin

Welcome to the boards, j.duehring. You might want to check out the Chicago ENWorld GameDay link in my sig. It's a good way to meet other gamers in the Chicago area.


----------



## Pbartender

thalmin said:
			
		

> Welcome to the boards, j.duehring. You might want to check out the Chicago ENWorld GameDay link in my sig. It's a good way to meet other gamers in the Chicago area.




I was just about to mention that myself.


----------



## j.duehring

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Joe Gamer

Hi,

I'm looking for a good gaming group to join as a player.  I work downtown and live in the western suburbs.  I am 33 and a working professional with a family, so I am looking for a group of "mature" players for lack of a better word.

I have not played 3.5E but am not new to RPG.  I have a lot of experience playing D&D from H.S. and college days but haven't played much since then.  I have also played some of the computer games with 3E rules and have picked up and started reading a 3.5 PHB.

I would like to play in a group that has a good mix of role-playing and combat/slugfests.  I am an enthusiastic player but don't take the game too seriously.

If you know of any groups that are looking for a player like me, I'd appreciate hearing from you.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

If you are willing to drive up to Antioch/Lindenhurst you would fit in great with my group.



			
				Joe Gamer said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a good gaming group to join as a player.  I work downtown and live in the western suburbs.  I am 33 and a working professional with a family, so I am looking for a group of "mature" players for lack of a better word.
> 
> I have not played 3.5E but am not new to RPG.  I have a lot of experience playing D&D from H.S. and college days but haven't played much since then.  I have also played some of the computer games with 3E rules and have picked up and started reading a 3.5 PHB.
> 
> I would like to play in a group that has a good mix of role-playing and combat/slugfests.  I am an enthusiastic player but don't take the game too seriously.
> 
> If you know of any groups that are looking for a player like me, I'd appreciate hearing from you.


----------



## LordVyreth

Joe Gamer said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a good gaming group to join as a player.  I work downtown and live in the western suburbs.  I am 33 and a working professional with a family, so I am looking for a group of "mature" players for lack of a better word.
> 
> I have not played 3.5E but am not new to RPG.  I have a lot of experience playing D&D from H.S. and college days but haven't played much since then.  I have also played some of the computer games with 3E rules and have picked up and started reading a 3.5 PHB.
> 
> I would like to play in a group that has a good mix of role-playing and combat/slugfests.  I am an enthusiastic player but don't take the game too seriously.
> 
> If you know of any groups that are looking for a player like me, I'd appreciate hearing from you.




I play in a game in Batavia every other Saturday.  If you live close enough, we could use some new players.


----------



## Reidzilla

Hi everyone,

I'm currently in Aurora, shortly to be in Bolingbrook. I play in multiple groups, many of which are splinter groups of the Outer Rim chapter (aurora based) of the Game Base 7 game club. Unfortunately, my current games are full. I am, however, looking to start an every-other Friday or Sunday group. Game and meeting place subject to group approval.

I have been playing for 19 years and GMing for 17 years. I am reasonable fluent in most of the major and minor game systems released in the last 20 years (i.e. I _*am * _ a geek).  

As I am running an event at the EN World Gameday, You can find me there.

Question and comments can be directed to reidzilla<AT>comcast.net.

Just a thought, if everyone could be more specific that "southwest suburbs" and such it might be helpful. I have lived in this general area most of my life and I still don't the official geographic designation for the Aurora/Naperville/Bolingbrook area.  

Thanks!


----------



## William Ronald

I figured it was high time to update the thread I started.

I have not had much time to work on a new campaign in the last two months, because of work, school, and other responsibilities.  So, I may have to fudge on a June start date. It may well be after the Chicago EN World Gameday I will likely try to develop a few of my ideas and discuss them in different threads.  (Besides increasing my post count, it can maybe help some other people out.) 

Thalmin, good idea in suggesting people check out the link to the EN World Gameday thread.  Maybe we can make June 26th an EN World meetup day?  There are certainly a lot of 



> *Originally posted by JoeGKushner:*
> Chicago is a weird little place eh? I know lots of people who play but due to the individualistic nature of the game (house rules, various campaign settings, etc...), don't play the same type of game.
> 
> I'm resuming my FR campaign for a little while until I move out to Mt. Prospect then I'll see whats going on out there while I see how I can get into the city to play.




I suspect that everyone plays a little differently.  I tend to be fond of homebrews myself, and have a serious interest in history and historical cultures. Plus, with all the GREAT D20 and D&D products out these days, it is very tempting not to use a few modifications and additions.   Good luck with the FR campaign.

I will try to write out some of my ideas for a campaign and discuss them with some of the people who have responded to me.  I do have some more free time to flesh out some of my ideas.


----------



## Joe Gamer

LordVyreth said:
			
		

> I play in a game in Batavia every other Saturday.  If you live close enough, we could use some new players.




LordVyreth and Vyvyan, thanks for the invitations, but your groups are probably too far for me.  I am close to Oak Brook.


----------



## JoeGKushner

Joe Gamer said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a good gaming group to join as a player.  I work downtown and live in the western suburbs.  I am 33 and a working professional with a family, so I am looking for a group of "mature" players for lack of a better word.
> 
> If you know of any groups that are looking for a player like me, I'd appreciate hearing from you.




I'm in a few different groups right now. We mainly play at one friend's house who lives in Chicago but on Saturday's, at another who lives in Skokie. I live in Mt. Prospect now and haven't figured out if I want people at the new, smaller place. 

On Saturday's we're playing SLA right now. It's a very fun futuristic game with lots of interesting things happening behind the spotlight. Every other Tuesday we play a Mutants & Masterminds game. I'm thinking of starting a Friday night game as I'm in the city anyway and my girlfriend works late.

We normally play D&D, usually in the Forgotten Realms, Kalamar or the Scarred Lands. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## William Ronald

It might be a good idea for everyone who has replied to this thread to check out the Chicago EN World GameDay signup thread on June 26th at Games Plus .  GameDays are a great opportunity to play new games, meet new players, and put some faces to the names on the boards.  We could also do an informal gamer matchup as well.  (Maybe over lunch.)

As for my campaign work, it is proceeding but I will not have it done before June.  I am going to write up a few things, run some ideas past a few people, and have something ready to show potential players on the GameDay.


----------



## JoeGKushner

I'll be there for a few of the events.


----------



## William Ronald

I look forward to seeing you there.  By the way, good review on the Player's Guide to Faerun.

I also made a few suggestions in the Chicago Gameday thread.  So, I would urge board members in the Chicago area to head up to Games Plus on June 26th.


----------



## William Ronald

Is anyone interested in trying to meet some other players and GMs during the gameday on June 26th?  The Game Day is a great way to meet new players and try out some new games.

The work on my campaign is coming along slowly, but I will have something to share with some of the people who e-mailed me fairly soon.  (Work and family matters have slowed me down a bit.)


----------



## JoeGKushner

Gameday not too long to go now eh?

Anyone using any other message boards for Chicago games? I know that there's a few yahoo groups out there for example. I used to belong to one message board but don't have the url here.


----------



## Rainman

*Hello everyone....*

Game day looks like it will be fun. Don't think I'll be able to make it though  

I'm hoping to get back into gaming. I live/work downtown and would like to find a game near here. I tend to be a good roleplayer and when running enjoy story as much as combat. Wouldn't be against starting a game (Ebberon looks kind of tasty.) but my studio would not support too large a game.

If anyone has any D&D "opportunities" please drop me a line.


----------



## JoeGKushner

Rainman, what days are you looking at? Would you be opposed to joining another group? My Friday group, one that I play in, is usually looking for new people as our work schedules change and we usually wind up with too few people. The Saturday group could also use another shot of blood. The every other Tuesday group running Mutants & Masterminds is doing pretty well though.


----------



## William Ronald

Rainman, you might want to consider showing up to the EN World Chicago Gameday this weekend.  Follow the link in my sig.


----------



## JoeGKushner

So what's going on with the old Chicago gamers anyway? I had a pretty good time at the Game Day but didn't have time to check out any potential future games as I was playing the D&D miniatures and taking the painting class. Didn't leave a lot of time for socializing.


----------



## William Ronald

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> So what's going on with the old Chicago gamers anyway? I had a pretty good time at the Game Day but didn't have time to check out any potential future games as I was playing the D&D miniatures and taking the painting class. Didn't leave a lot of time for socializing.




Joe, I am still working on my homebrew, a short story which will be set in it, and working on a few things for grad school in the fall.  I did talk to a few gamers, and one person is looking over a four page intro (really a general overview) of the world setting.  I can e-mail it to you if you give me an address.  

I will try to contact anyone who is interested in a campaign soon, but the work is taking far longer than I thought.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne

There's a chance that my Sunday group (playing from noon-8pm every second or third Sunday) might have an opening later this summer.  We play mostly in Villa Park...

I'll be starting up a new campaign later this summer or early Fall, depending on when the current campaign draws to a close.


----------



## JoeGKushner

I guess Sunday is a pretty popular day. I've had a fewo ther offers for it, but can't make it. Saturday noon-afternoon and Friday night are some of theo nly times I have open these days.


----------



## William Ronald

I am leaning towards running something on either alternating Saturdays or Sundays.  Sundays seem to be pretty popular, so I am leaning towards Saturdays.


----------



## mac1504

Our group plays in the northern 'burbs of Chicago (Grey's Lake area) and we are always looking to bring another player that looks for the same type of role playing experiences.

Our group is mostly 25-35 year old professionals (there are 5 of us right now) who like to role-play and weave a good story. We are currently playing a Midnight campaign that I am DM'ing. We have only played two sessions, and everyone seems to be enjoying it so far.

We typically play on Saturdays and try to get in a game every two weeks. With summertime its been a little hard to achieve that, but usually once summer is over we get into a more regular gaming schedule.

If you're still interested you can email me at robmcnamee at sbcglobal dot net.


----------



## Remus Lupin

William, if you're still looking for players, I'm still looking for a game. I live in the Portage Park area of Chicago, and I'm looking for something within the city limits.


----------



## Braendig

Good evening all.

I am currently living in Bolingbrook, and have been looking for a decent D&D-style gaming group to become involved in.  I am a 26 year old self-employed computer geek and I have played, on and off, D&D, Warhammer 40k and several LARP systems.  I also do hapkido and fight with medieval weaponry (ala SCA and Dagorhir).

If anyone is interested in getting another willing participant in a group, I would be quite eager to join a campaign going on in my area.  I generally tend to play either reclusive thief-like characters or hard-line paladins, though I am considering branching my playstyle into clerics and healers.

I can be reached at jshabel@senterprises.com and on AIM as Braendig.

Thanks!


----------



## The_Gunslinger658

hi all-

Looking to get involved in a D&D game on the northside of chicago. I am in Law enforcement, so my work schedule changes. So I would be part time player.
I'll play anything as long as I get to kill it!


Scott
scott.holst@us.army.mil


----------



## William Ronald

Hi, Remus Lupin:

II am currently playing in Mark Clover's game as I develop a homebrew setting. This is taking MUCH longer than I thought.  However, I would like to suggest that we try to match up Chicago gamers on this thread. Ironically, I live about FIVE blocks from the Chicago city limits. (When I am ready to run my setting, I will mention it here first.  In the meant)ime, we can try to help people find gamers and gaming groups.)

Would anyone be interested in doing a meetup with other Chicago games at Games Plus or another location? Also, there is an upcoming EN World Gameday in October.  (No planning thread is up yet.  I do plan to have my homebrew ready by then.)


----------



## JoeGKushner

I wouldn't mind such a meeting as I'm relatively close to good old Games Plus.


----------



## Remus Lupin

I could be up for a meeting. I haven't been to Games Plus yet, but I'm interested in checking it out.


----------



## William Ronald

Remus Lupin, Games Plus is DEFINITELY worth checking out!!!  I can try to contact a few of the people from this thread.  Even if I am still working on my homebrew, I think helping people find new groups is a good idea.  I can contact thalmin if this looks like it is going to be more than just a couple of people to reserve a table at Games Plus.


----------



## thalmin

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Remus Lupin, Games Plus is DEFINITELY worth checking out!!!  I can try to contact a few of the people from this thread.  Even if I am still working on my homebrew, I think helping people find new groups is a good idea.  I can contact thalmin if this looks like it is going to be more than just a couple of people to reserve a table at Games Plus.



Just let me know when.


----------



## Remus Lupin

Sounds good to me.


----------



## William Ronald

JoeGKushner and Remus Lupin:  Maybe sometime on a Saturday or Sunday in September might be a good idea.  It is very close to Gen Con and Labor Day right now.

thalmin:  I will let you know how many people are likely to show up.  z(By the way, you might be interested in the Improving the gaming industry thread in my sig referenced in my first post on the page.)


----------



## ViperDarkhaunter

Hi, all. Just joined this board. I'm in Gurnee - been DMing for 25 years, been published in Dungeon a few times - kinda proud of that   . Moved to northern IL 3 years ago and have been running a campaign with a great bunch of players. I maintain a website for the campaign at: http://www.geocities.com/dmsteve200..., no human being would stack books like this.


----------



## William Ronald

Welcome to the boards, ViperDarkHunter!!!  

I think you will find many good discussions here.  Be sure to check out the different forums.

Is anyone else interested in doing an EN World meetup sometime in September? I am working on my homebrew, but I think we can try to match people like ViperDarkHunter with other EN World members.


----------



## Gru

Yeah, I am SO up for a September meet.  My last Gameday appearance merely whetted my already prodigious appetite for all things involving dice.  My trip to Vegas did nothing to quench it, either.    

So if you're planning an opportunity for the gameless to meet the gamed, I am all over it.  Shall I assume you'll post updates in this thread?


----------



## William Ronald

Gru said:
			
		

> Yeah, I am SO up for a September meet.  My last Gameday appearance merely whetted my already prodigious appetite for all things involving dice.  My trip to Vegas did nothing to quench it, either.
> 
> So if you're planning an opportunity for the gameless to meet the gamed, I am all over it.  Shall I assume you'll post updates in this thread?




I was thinking sometime in September or early October.  (September looks to be very busy for me, but maybe on the weekend of September 11th, September 18th, or October 2nd.  

Gru, do you think I should make an EN World meetup a separate thread?  Also, what might be a good day for such a gathering at Games Plus?  (I would want some idea of how many people might attend to be fair to thalmin and the staff, in case we need a table at the shop.)


----------



## William Ronald

Is anyone interested in a Chicago EN World meetup?


----------



## Braendig

I'd gladly show up at a gathering.


----------



## William Ronald

All right, let's  see what sort of commitment and interest we can get in a date for an EN World Meetup at Games Plus.  Maybe we can firm up a date, and hopefully a few people who were at Gen Con and are coming back will see this.


----------



## William Ronald

Possibly another date might be October 16th, which I have addressed in the Chicago Gameday IX planning, GM sign-up, and brainstorming thread thread.  Also, do you think I should create a separate thread for such an event?


----------



## ogrevampire

*D&D 3.5 New Campaign Forming in Plainfield. 2 slots open*

Greetings. 

I have 2 slots open for a 3.5 D&D campain played every 3rd or 4th week. The current PC lineup consists of 2 druids, a cleric, a Bard, and a wizard. We plan to start at noon, and play late usually midnite. I try to keep the game fast moving, but I strive for alot of roleplaying, and party interaction.  This campaign is NOT Monty Haul, and I use all of the book rules so no surprises.

If interested in joining a great group of gamers, send me an email at

gaelic_summer@yahoo.com or leave me a message here.

Thanks


STATS

Ok everyone, after thinking this over a bit, I think that 24 point stat buy is the way to go. Some of you may ask, what does this mean, I will tell you.  All of your stats are at 8.  Now you get 24 points to 

buy additional stats. Raising stats from 9-14 cost (1) point each, 15-16 costs (2) points each and 17-18 cost (3) points each.   For example to have 16 intelligence, it would cost. (10) Points, (6) points for 8-14 plus (4) points for 14-16.   An 18 will cost 16 points.  You cannot buy stats higher than 18.



RACES:

Races:  All races are open per Players Handbook, however let me be upfront. The area the party starts in will be 98% human, draw your own conclusions to how you will be treated as a Demi Human. No races are hunted or overall hated, however.  Being a hero, gaining notoriety and being a decent citizen will go strides in making people view you better. 



Deities:



Per the PHB. No other additions at this time.



ALIGNMENT:



MUST BE ONE OF THE FOLLOWING> Lawful Good, Neutral Good, Chaotic Good, Lawful Neutral, (true) Neutral.  If you want to play a chaotic evil character, do it elsewhere. If you think you can make a neutral character and then become evil, guess what, you BECOME A NPC.  Being good will help keep the party together, Being good is more heroic, and Being good is good for all, (except the evil monsters)



GEAR  STARTING MONEY. Money will be rolled, by me (tell me your class and race and i will roll and email to you.)



STARTING HIT POINTS:  Max 1st level.
Gaining Hit Points: Will be rolled, or you take average. You get one or the other not both, so choose wisely.



Karma Points:  Awarded at level 2, once per level. These are used to Re-Roll hit point rolls, or to Re-roll any of YOUR DICE rolls.  







Experience:  In order to make everything as fair as possible, as well as to keep things in best order, I will be keeping track of earned XP. If you want to know your XP at a given time, just ask. As people progress, take on additional classes, or miss a game, people will be on different XP paths, its only natural, players need not be bogged down with it, I as DM will be doing it.



Item creation feats: In order to create items you must supply a certain GP (gold piece) value to create them. In a town or city, there is no problem, spend the money and its done, however no making items in dungeons or in the wilderness as the materials are not available. This will allow players to create items, forge etc safely and easily in town.



ENCONOMY.  This is often debated and discussed. I will use the rules, and purchase prices of gear, non magic and non gems, jewels and art will be 50% book. Some gear may be old, broke down or crap which will lower the price. Gems, jewels, objects d’art, and magic items, will require other means of selling. No set rules as of yet, but I will assure you there are no magic shops in my campaign. More on this later. 





Skills:  I said before I would utilize skills more, and this time I will take a STRONG active role in skill usage. Whether it is Survival skill for skinning furs and skins, or Appraise/Sense motive/Bluff for  buying/Selling, I will be using Skills as heavily as I can, Hence a 18 str warrior with no skills, will be severely disadvantaged next to a 14 int Ranger or rogue, just an example. 





Treasure:  The books give out a lot of treasure, I will be VERY closely monitoring the TYPE of treasure given, and Coins will be uncommon, with gear and items more common. This won’t tie the party to hours of bartering (hopefully) but the other side of the coin; it’s not 100% portable either.  I think it is a good mix.  Instead of a +1 pitchfork being randomly rolled, I will shorten the list, to weapons the PARTY is able to use using, thus making some (but not all) items found USABLE!  Some items may not be usable or wanted for that matter, in this sense, it avails to buying/Selling.





Combat and Role playing. .



I will be using the Battle Map, miniatures and all of the standard rules.  I do have more combats than other DM’s, but I will try to meld that with more frequent role-playing, and MEANINGFUL PLOT role-playing as well. 



As far as combats go, I will be using ranges, indoor outdoor, spot, listen, terrain, etc. I think it will add and make the combats more unique.



Game Universe and Start.



The players will be in a small City 6000 population. It is a Hub city, near but not on a River/Lake. There is a LARGE amount of trade coming in and out of the city. The Alignment of the town is primarily Neutral Good.  Taxes are from Goods Sales and Trades. There are laws (common sense prevails) and there is enforcement present. Main roads converge on the city from all directions. There is Silver Mining, Forestry, Woodworking, Furniture making, Fishing, Farming, and other industries at the city and around it.  At any given time there is always at least one caravan at the city, sometimes in excess of ten!



I will provide complete character histories to each player. All characters will be town residents with families unless otherwise noted.  I plan on keeping the PC’s at or near this town as a base of operations for some time, so keep that in mind. 





I hope you guys have as much fun as I do.

Campaign is set to commence 4 Sept 2004 at noon.


----------



## JoeGKushner

ogrevampire said:
			
		

> Greetings.
> 
> I have 2 slots open for a 3.5 D&D campain played every 3rd or 4th week. The current PC lineup consists of 2 druids, a cleric, a Bard, and a wizard. We plan to start at noon, and play late usually midnite. I try to keep the game fast moving, but I strive for alot of roleplaying, and party interaction.  This campaign is NOT Monty Haul, and I use all of the book rules so no surprises.
> 
> If interested in joining a great group of gamers, send me an email at
> 
> gaelic_summer@yahoo.com or leave me a message here.
> 
> Campaign is set to commence 4 Sept 2004 at noon.




I may have missed it, but are you looking at Saturday as the day to play or ? I was thinking of either a high elf fighter who works his way into rogue, or a high elf ranger and then a rogue. The composition of the group you've noted looks a little weak in the fighting arts but also the skill arts. Good to see a cleric but the two druids eh? Rarely see that personally.

STAT	INITIAL	COST	RACIAL	BONUS
STR	12	4	12	1
DEX	14	6	16	3
CON	14	6	12	1
INT	12	4	12	1
WIS	10	2	10	0
CHR	10	2	10	0
		24


----------



## William Ronald

Any interest in an EN World meetup sometime prior to the Gameday in October?


----------



## JoeGKushner

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Any interest in an EN World meetup sometime prior to the Gameday in October?




Depending on the day, sure.


----------



## William Ronald

How does Saturday October 2nd sound to everyone? Thalmin, is this good for you? Also, should I do another thread for a sign up? (Maybe two affirmative votes and then I'll start another thread.)


----------



## thalmin

William Ronald said:
			
		

> How does Saturday October 2nd sound to everyone? Thalmin, is this good for you? Also, should I do another thread for a sign up? (Maybe two affirmative votes and then I'll start another thread.)



I'll check the schedule, but it should be ok. It is our boardgame day, but unless another event is going on, we should have plenty of room. I'll know better tomorrow.


----------



## William Ronald

Thalmin, how does the schedule look? Also, do you think a sign up thread here might be better than doing it in this thread?

Anyone else interested in meeting some EN Worlders at noon on October 2nd at Games Plus?


----------



## JoeGKushner

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Thalmin, how does the schedule look? Also, do you think a sign up thread here might be better than doing it in this thread?
> 
> Anyone else interested in meeting some EN Worlders at noon on October 2nd at Games Plus?




That's a Saturday right? I'd be up for it.


----------



## JoeGKushner

thalmin said:
			
		

> I'll check the schedule, but it should be ok. It is our boardgame day, but unless another event is going on, we should have plenty of room. I'll know better tomorrow.




Events already signed up on that one? Maybe a post in the general area. Are these games like Game of Thrones or more standard like Apples to Apples and Monoply?


----------



## oocybum

ill see if i can turn up at games plus on october 2nd i get off of work at noon though and i work at an animal clinic so hopefully there wont be an emergency


----------



## thalmin

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Events already signed up on that one? Maybe a post in the general area. Are these games like Game of Thrones or more standard like Apples to Apples and Monoply?



In the past I've seen Risk, Axis & Allies, Apple to Apples, Diplomacy, Afika Korps, Carcassone. It's not scheduled for individual games, just whatever people bring.


----------



## William Ronald

Okay, I will start a new thread so people won't have to go through all the posts here.  Also, I will try to contact people who responded to me here.  I figured it might be a good idea to try to bring some Chicago gamers together.


----------



## Technik4

Hi, 

I am very new to the Chicago-land area so I'm unfamiliar with a lot of the names of the suburb-towns. I just got an apartment in Glen Ellyn (I am attending College of DuPage). I am trying to get employment at Target: Greatland in Wheaton and I don't know what time I will be free during the week (although they stressed they want me to work weekends). I would be willing to try and get in a group of like-minded players.

Whats my mind like? Well, a year ago I was pretty prolific in the House Rules forum, but I have not had access to the internet for a while (still don't actually, I'm at the school library right now). I *will* be getting internet access soon, so that part is remedied. I have been playing since 2e times, on and off, for about 10 years. I enjoy role-playing usually off-beat characters (not necessarily offbeat mechanically, just how I play them). I do also enjoy a good tactical combat and know the rules (at least the 3e versions) fairly well. I have access to a bevy of Realms stuff (almost every book up until Unnapproachable East I believe) as well as some more general sourcebooks (although usually not the 3.5 upgrades ).

I can be reached at technik4 at yahoo dot com.

Technik

_Edit:_ Ooops, sorry if this is the wrong thread...


----------



## William Ronald

Hi, Technik4!  If you are free this Saturday, then you might want to check out the EN World Chicago Meetup at GamesPlus.  I am still working on my homebrew, in between dealing with work and grad school.  (World creation is time consuming, but it is enjoyable.)

I can't really game during the week, but I think there are a few people who might be interested in meeting you.  There also are a few members in Plainfield.

If you get a chance, do try to attend the EN World Chicago Gameday which has a thread in the General RPG forum.


----------



## Technik4

I couldn't make the Gameday (busy weekend!) but Im still on the lookout for a Chicago game in the Wheaton/Glen Ellyn area...

Technik


----------

